# Info on UPS school Muscat Omar?



## MRS I (May 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the site as I am considering relocating to the UAE/Omar/Qatar. I am negotiating with UPS school in Muscat on a teachers job, and whilst the pay so far seems very reasonable I am wondering if any members have experience of the school, particularly from an employees perspective? Muscat in itself seems like a very decent place to relocate to, but I'm struggling to get access to any reviews on the school. Can anyone help me out with this?
Many Thnaks All


----------

